# How much do you change?



## renewedfaith2day (May 14, 2013)

I ask this because, quite honestly, during my last days before I returned to the states, I found myself eating rice with my hands (something I said I would never do). I also became real fond of Banana Q and (don't laugh) I actually think that a cold and refreshing Durian is quite good on a hot and humid day.

What is Happening to Me???

Michael "Keith"


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

renewedfaith2day said:


> I ask this because, quite honestly, during my last days before I returned to the states, I found myself eating rice with my hands (something I said I would never do). I also became real fond of Banana Q and (don't laugh) I actually think that a cold and refreshing Durian is quite good on a hot and humid day.
> 
> What is Happening to Me???
> 
> ...


----------



## Purpleshadow (May 14, 2013)

hi all! I think using our fingers instead of spoon and fork is something which is unique in us filipinos. however, living in other country does require us to show that we are" civilized people". (much as I want to eat tuyo and scrambled egg with my fingers)


----------

